# Williamsburg Hipster Olympics



## editor (Sep 17, 2007)

Not exactly side-splitting, but anyone who knows Williamsburg might enjoy this:


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 17, 2007)

hahahaha .... sort of pythonesque


----------



## D (Sep 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, I can't hear the sound right now! But it's still amusing to me.  The guy playing the official is great.

*relieved not to find myself or anyone I know in this video*


----------



## D (Sep 18, 2007)

*also*

I love the way the girl runs.


----------



## D (Sep 18, 2007)

oh my god.

it gets funnier.


----------



## Pip (Sep 20, 2007)

I like it, I like it a lot


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 20, 2007)

i laughed.


----------

